# newest pet for about 6 hours



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yea this is my newest pet untill i got pick up my breeding reds later on today


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you obviously dont have a girlfriend?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> you obviously dont have a girlfriend?


i do, she isnt so much scard of this but she is DEATHLY afaid of the taranchulas i just ordered. i cant wait to get them! wont be here till some time next week and i wont even be here to get em ill have to have my brother get them


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

atleast he doesnt act like a super star wrestler. Still wanna step in the ring?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Um................ sure


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> you obviously dont have a girlfriend?










thats rite like my girl wudn let me have 1 of them she is bad enough as it is moaing about pets eesh women.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

well we see who wheres the pants in your guys relationships







i do what i want when i want lol she dont do nuthin about it even tho she hate s it


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well to be honest id never have a juiced up centipede(or whatever the hell it is) in the first place- but chicks ive encountered are afraid of snakes so i can hardly imagine with that thing...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well to be honest id never have a juiced up centipede(or whatever the hell it is) in the first place- but chicks ive encountered are afraid of snakes so i can hardly imagine with that thing...


my girlfreinds plays with my snakes all the time














but really she does hold my red tailed boa when ever she is over she likes the other nake alot mroe tho :rasp:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

boy i couldnt see that one coming...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> well we see who wheres the pants in your guys relationships :rasp: i do what i want when i want lol she dont do nuthin about it even tho she hate s it


Sounds like a lack of respect/understanding towards her.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Mettle said:


> well we see who wheres the pants in your guys relationships :rasp: i do what i want when i want lol she dont do nuthin about it even tho she hate s it


Sounds like a lack of respect/understanding towards her.
[/quote]
i respect her but she is not goin to cut into my pet keeping life. pets are for life girls dont last to long


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Those things are insane! Theres a vid somehwere on the net of one taking down a mouse.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> Those things are insane! Theres a vid somehwere on the net of one taking down a mouse.


next week ill have a vid of mine taking down a pinky


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

no offense or ne thing, but that thing is sick.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

can you get a vid of the centipede posioning the game?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Louie D said:


> can you get a vid of the centipede posioning the game?


LOL i wish


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> you obviously dont have a girlfriend?


i do, she isnt so much scard of this but she is DEATHLY afaid of the taranchulas i just ordered. i cant wait to get them! wont be here till some time next week and i wont even be here to get em ill have to have my brother get them
[/quote]

Wow your getting alot of new pets pretty quick together. Make sure you dont bite off more then you can chew. Very cool pickup though. The vid a bit back of one eating a pinky was insane.


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

"qickshot said:


> you obviously dont have a girlfriend?


i do, she isnt so much scard of this but she is DEATHLY afaid of the taranchulas i just ordered. i cant wait to get them! wont be here till some time next week and i wont even be here to get em ill have to have my brother get them
[/quote]
Hah, same here... except I only keep some geckos, scorpions and piranha's... funny I can't get a tarantula however, it's cool if I keep some of my Androctonus mauritanicus which are more toxic than a cobra! Haha, oh well..


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> you obviously dont have a girlfriend?


i do, she isnt so much scard of this but she is DEATHLY afaid of the taranchulas i just ordered. i cant wait to get them! wont be here till some time next week and i wont even be here to get em ill have to have my brother get them
[/quote]

Wow your getting alot of new pets pretty quick together. Make sure you dont bite off more then you can chew. Very cool pickup though. The vid a bit back of one eating a pinky was insane.
[/quote]
lol my tarantulas are comeing today i know im goin to get bit cause i reall want to try and hole one














i just know im goin to get bit


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Louie D said:


> can you get a vid of the centipede posioning the game?


id squash that thing louie


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> you obviously dont have a girlfriend?


i do, she isnt so much scard of this but she is DEATHLY afaid of the taranchulas i just ordered. i cant wait to get them! wont be here till some time next week and i wont even be here to get em ill have to have my brother get them
[/quote]

Wow your getting alot of new pets pretty quick together. Make sure you dont bite off more then you can chew. Very cool pickup though. The vid a bit back of one eating a pinky was insane.
[/quote]
lol my tarantulas are comeing today i know im goin to get bit cause i reall want to try and hole one














i just know im goin to get bit
[/quote]

Maybe you shouldnt have gone out and ordered one if you hadnt read up on how to properly handle them when you obviously plan to do so. You sure you know what your getting into? Maybe its time to collect some info on all the animals your ordering.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i did i know everything i need to know and the fact is your plan out not sposed to hold them but lots of people do and serious hobbyest also. i know about the animals im ordering and i know the best wat to attemp to hold them ect


----------

